
Is it cruel to kick a robot dog? - mhb
https://www.cnn.com/2015/02/13/tech/spot-robot-dog-google/index.html
======
gtirloni
Leaving discussions about robot sentience aside, I think what it does for our
own minds (to be angry and kick things in general). Even if robots can
withstand the damage, the intention of our acts is important (to each one, if
not to anybody else).

